# Star Wars 8: Rian Johnson beeinflusste das Ende von Episde 7



## Zelada (6. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 8: Rian Johnson beeinflusste das Ende von Episde 7* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars 8: Rian Johnson beeinflusste das Ende von Episde 7*


----------



## manicvanhelt (6. Mai 2017)

"Episde", "Episodee", "Riin",  fehlende Kommasetzung, bereits "den" (vergessen), "könnte" statt "konnte" ... man Leute, wird denn überhaupt gar nicht mehr Korrektur gelesen? Es gibt kaum noch ein Artikel bei pcgames.de der keine Grammtik- bzw. Rechtschreibfehler aufweist. Und das ärgert mich sehr. Sorry.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. Mai 2017)

> Rian Johnson ist der Regisseur für Star Wars Episodee 8, doch der Mann auf dem Regiestuhl hatte wohl beim Ende von Episode 8 etwas mitzureden.



Hier ist ein "e" und eine "8" zuviel und dafür eine "7" zu wenig.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Mai 2017)

da hat wohl die Kaffee-Maschine im Verlagsgebäude gestreikt heute


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Mai 2017)

Lustig, dass sie jetzt die Zahl korrigiert haben, das doppelte E im selben Satz aber nicht. Das war dann wohl doch zu viel Arbeit fürs Wochenende...


----------

